

Facebook’s Cookiegate: Controversial Tracking Cookie is Back - ramen
http://searchenginewatch.com/article/2114417/Facebooks-Cookiegate-Controversial-Tracking-Cookie-is-Back

======
Slimy
Facebook has since confirmed the bug, and tried to do some damage control:
[http://www.zdnet.com/blog/facebook/facebook-cookie-
tracking-...](http://www.zdnet.com/blog/facebook/facebook-cookie-tracking-
issue-is-limited-fix-coming-today/4393)

